# New Kenpo Karate Website!



## Seabrook (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi Friends, 

My wife, Chantel, has created a new and improved website for our school. Please take a look when you get the chance. 

If you have any questions or comments, please don't hesitate to send me an email. 

For the new website, please click here: 

http://www.jamieseabrook.homestead.com/


Blessings, 
Jamie Seabrook


----------



## thesensei (Jun 5, 2007)

Great site...I really like the layout!  
Keep up the good work...

Salute


----------



## Brian Jones (Jun 5, 2007)

Excellent work!

Brian Jones


----------



## stone_dragone (Jun 5, 2007)

Good looking page and as for your Form 6 video...all I can say is "wow"!


----------



## donald (Jun 6, 2007)

Nice...

1stJohn1:9


----------



## Seabrook (Jun 8, 2007)

We have now added a Kenpo forum to the website!!!!!

So feel free to register and post!

Everyone's opinion is welcome, but I will not accept ANY profanity on this board.

www.jamieseabrook.homestead.com

Blessings,
Jamie Seabrook


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jun 8, 2007)

I just joined. I will be a lamb:angel: Bahahaha.
sean


----------



## asjohnson2008 (Jun 13, 2007)

Please forgive me but I have been at this Kenpo / Kempo thing for well over 30 years and I have never heard of you. I am sorry but may I inquire as to whom you trained with and your linage. i would greatly appreciate it. And your wife has talent the website looks great. Very professional.

Thank You,
A. S. Johnson
Black Belt



Seabrook said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> My wife, Chantel, has created a new and improved website for our school. Please take a look when you get the chance.
> 
> ...


----------



## Seabrook (Jun 14, 2007)

asjohnson2008 said:


> Please forgive me but I have been at this Kenpo / Kempo thing for well over 30 years and I have never heard of you.


 
No worries. All of the information is on my website.

I have been in Kenpo for the past 22 years, and your name doesn't ring a bell either.


----------



## kidswarrior (Jun 14, 2007)

Very impressive all around. Congratulations!


----------

